# Pet urn



## DKMD (Mar 23, 2014)

We've got a dog that I doubt will be around this time next year, and I thought I'd make a small urn for her before the time comes... I know that's kind of morbid, but it is what it is.

Black ash burl from Cory Norgart and a little American boxwood insert from @lonewolf. The knob is lignum vitae also from Cory. The threads were hand chased(@Kevin ). About 5" across and finished with antique oil. 

C&C always welcome and appreciated.

Reactions: Like 11 | EyeCandy! 3 | Sincere 6


----------



## Kevin (Mar 23, 2014)

That is a spectacular turn. Obviously inspired by a lot of love. I would like to know her name and see a picture if that is appropriate to ask. I don't think it's morbid at all I think it is a celebration while she is still here to feel your rubs and hugs. Give her a few for me if you will.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thank You! 1 | Sincere 2


----------



## SENC (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow, David, a beautiful piece with a beautiful sentiment.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful piece of wood. Amazing use of it!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 23, 2014)

Wonderful piece David. Lotta love in a piece like that.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (Mar 23, 2014)

WOW

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 23, 2014)

Kevin said:


> ...I would like to know her name and see a picture...



Her name is Jackie... I know it's not an original name given the breed, but we sort of took her from my parents when they realized that she was a bit too spunky for them... so she was already named. 

On the up side, my mother in law is also named Jackie, so I can yell, 'Damnit, Jackie, get off of the couch!' and sometime get a rise out of her.

When I get up in the morning, Jackie(the dog not my MIL) crawls up into my spot.

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1 | +Karma 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 23, 2014)

We don't have a man hug icon and I am not much into that, but if we did, and if I was . . . . . .



She's a beautiful girl (the dog not sure about your mom-in-law)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## SENC (Mar 23, 2014)

I love a Jack Russell. I've always been a big dog guy, but wen I met my wife she had a JR pup and I quickly learned they are big dogs in little bodies. Lizzie would swim across a pond chasing a tennis ball and durn near keep up with my lab. She was also a bed hog, as it seems with Jackie.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 23, 2014)

I like it. I really like the hand chased threads. That is neat.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 23, 2014)

Beautiful urn David. Nice job on the threads. The form is spot on too. Jackie looks very content on your pillow! Gail's Jack Russell Terrorist does the same thing when I get out of bed. He's often there waiting when the alarm goes off

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Mar 24, 2014)

That's truly a work of art Doc !!! We too have a JR, my wife's dog .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Mar 24, 2014)

That's a really cool piece doc, a very worthy final resting place.
what are you using to chase the threads?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 24, 2014)

A lot of love is in that piece. It's easier to do that now then when the time comes, that's always hard.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Terry Summerville (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice! I've been looking for wood to make an urn for our rottie we lost last October. I have the African blackwood for the final..just need to find the rest of it now.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## lonewolf (Mar 24, 2014)

great job i cant think of a more honorable use of such beautiful wood .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 24, 2014)

bench1holio said:


> ...what are you using to chase the threads?



I've got the Sorby 20tpi set of hand chasers.


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 24, 2014)

Beautiful urn, love the wood. How old is Jackie? (the dog)

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 24, 2014)

barry richardson said:


> Beautiful urn, love the wood. How old is Jackie? (the dog)



I think she's 17 now


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 24, 2014)

It has all been said above my friend. Beautiful companion and a wonderful gift of love for her to rest in to eternity when her time is up here.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Johnturner (Mar 24, 2014)

Lovely urn for a lovely companion.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Mar 25, 2014)

Nice piece of work Doc!! Sorry to hear the end is nearing for your pup. There is a pic circulating on FB that says something to the effect that even though your pet is around for only a part of your life YOU are their entire life. Some pet owners aren't dedicated to their pets in such a way your love for her is clearly reflective in that piece!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tclem (Mar 25, 2014)

Beautiful job But hate to hear about losing a companion.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 26, 2014)

Beautiful urn and a nice little pup. Love the mother in law story. Who can't enjoy poking a little fun now and again. We lost our lab last summer and miss her a great deal. All the best.

Graybeard


----------



## Johnturner (Mar 26, 2014)

Doc

How did you determine the size of your urn?
Sorry it had to be built at all - but it is a fitting tribute.
John


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 26, 2014)

Johnturner said:


> Doc
> 
> How did you determine the size of your urn?
> Sorry it had to be built at all - but it is a fitting tribute.
> John


John - A cubic inch per pound is standard. Its usually generous for pets.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

